# was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit



## bummi18 (28. Oktober 2016)

*was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Ich würd mal gern wissen wie der unterschied , verschieden starker NT im verbrauch bei identischer hardware ist.

oft lese ich  wenn sich user ein dickes NT 800 w kaufen ... um gottes willen , was soll das , brauchst du nie und und. (hört sich manchmal nachgeplappert an)

Aus meinem verständniss sieht aber die sache etwas anders aus ...   NT haben keine 800w  ! sie können aber bis zu dem angegebenen wert liefern! 
verbraucht wird eh nur so viel wie von den Komponennten gezogen wird !

Ähnliches finde ich auch oft im PA (Beschallung) sektor wenn Neulinge sagen , meine Bässe haben 1 kw  , nein haben sie nicht , sie können bis 1kw belastet werden.
ähnliches gibts natürlich auch im car hifi bereich wo sich die jugend brüstet meine anlage hat 10000w . 
ok zurück zum thema:

Die Frage wäre ja nun , wie sieht der tatsächliche verbrauch aus , ist er durch z.b. größer ausgelegte bauteile so enorm höher, unter last oder im idle das es tatsächlich verwerflich ist ein deutlich überdimmensioniertes NT zu kaufen ? event. ist der unterschied so minimal das diese standard aussagen falsch sind? Ist es event. sogar gut wenn ein NT das 800 w liefern kann mit nur 500 w in einem bereich läuft wo es verschleißfreier , kühler und dadurch effizienter läuft?
Da gute NT einen guten Preis haben würde es sich ja lohnen ein stärkeres NT zu kaufen das auch mal z.b. 2 Grakas versorgen kann wenn es muss.

@ PCGH   könnt ihr nicht mal so einen Testaufbau machen mit 2 NT aus gleicher Serie mit deutlich unterschiedlicher Belastbarkeit?


----------



## Cinnayum (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Es gibt immermal wieder ordentliche Tests von NT.
Dabei wird auf die Einhaltung der ATX-Werte bei der Spannungsstabilität, Restwelligkeit (Ripple) und Noise-Werte, Lautstärke, Qualität der Bauteile und Platine, Schutzschaltungen und nicht zuletzt Effizienz in allen Laststufen geschaut.

Das ist leider äußerst aufwändig und so gibt es nicht für jedes Modell auf dem Markt einen umfassenden Test.

Wenn du auf der Suche nach einem angemessenen NT bist, such dir aus diesen beiden Listen eins aus:
Die Luxx- Netzteil- Kaufberatung **Bitte Startpost lesen**
Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)

Die NT dort aus den Listen können die angegebene Leistung unter Dauerlast zuverlässig erbringen.
Es sind nur erfahrende Hersteller (Fertiger) mit bewährter hoher Qualität enthalten. Die ganzen "Aufkleber-Verteiler", die auf billige China-Ware ihren "Markennamen" aufbringen, sind da rausgefiltert. Da gehört auch Corsair mit 80% ihrer Produkte dazu, mal so als Nebensatz.

Es ist sinnvoll, sich ein NT zu kaufen, das ca. 20% (und nicht 50-100%) Leistungsreserve hat. So kann man mal eine neuere Grafikkarte einbauen, etwas OC betreiben oder hat noch was übrig, wenn das NT mit jedem Jahr leicht abbaut. (man sagt bis zu 5% pro Jahr Leistungsverlust)
Der Grund liegt darin, dass die Effizienz bei 80% Auslastung bei guten NT dann über 90% liegt. Bei z.B. 400W Umsatz im PC gehen eben nur 440W (grob) aus der Stromdose, statt vielleicht 480W mit einem 800W NT, was bei 50% Last nur mit 80-85% Effizienz aufwarten kann.

Wenn ich dem typischen Spiele-PC eine Laufzeit pro Tag von 4h Spielen zurechne, sind diese 40W bei 25cent / kWh ungefähr 15€.
Ein "falsches" NT kann also in 4 Jahren ca. 60€ zusätzlich kosten. Und das, wo man ja schon für die Anschaffung teurer bezahlt hatte...


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



bummi18 schrieb:


> NT haben keine 800w  ! sie können aber bis zu dem angegebenen wert liefern!



Ich finde, dass das einfach nur Wortklauberei ist. Natürlich hast du Recht damit. Aber oft sagt man es so umgangssprachlich, derweil viele aber schon wissen, dass es nur die Lieferbarkeit betrifft.

Es ist halt einfacher zu sagen: "Ich habe ein 800W-Netzteil" als "Ich habe gerade ein - moment, eben mal die Messuhr ansetzen - 257W-lieferndes Netzteil". 


Zur eigentlich wichtigen Angabe der Effizienz-Auslastungs-Kurve wurde ja schon ausführlich erzählt. Von der Effizienz her ist es halt am besten, wenn man ein "knapp" kalkuliertes Leistungsbudget mit Reserve wählt. Dafür hat man eben kaum noch Reserve für mehr.


----------



## Körschgen (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Die meisten überschätzen einfach gnadenlos die benötigte Leistung ihres PCs.
Die meisten "800w und aufwärts" kämen vermutlich mit 400 locker hin...

Schlecht ist das ganze aber erst wenn das Geld in mehr Watt statt mehr Qualität fliest.

Das is auch der Hauptpunkt.
Ein gutes Netzteil mit 400 Watt kostet 70€.
Ein gutes mit 500W schon 90.
Und ein wirklich sehr hochwertiges mit 500W schon ab 120€...


Wieso sollte man also ab 150€ für ein gutes 800W NT ausgeben, wenn es 400W auch locker tuen...


Dann sollte man nicht vergessen, dass je mehr ein NT leisten kann, desto mehr Strom kann auch im Fehlerfall fließen und die Schutzschaltungen sind entsprechend ausgelegt...


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Power Supply Efficiency Myths - Power Supplies - Components

Aus meiner Sicht wird der Effizienz-Nachteil eines überdimensionierten Netzteils bei weitem übertrieben dargestellt. 

Es spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts gegen ein großzügig dimensioniertes Netzteil, außer eben den Anschaffungskosten. Der Mehrverbrauch (genauer: die Verlustleistung) bei geringerer Last ist minimal, wenn überhaupt nachweisbar. Andererseits hat man eine Sorge weniger und Spielraum nach oben. 

Ich schaffe es mit meinem System (als ich noch 2 980 verbaut hatte, sonst wie unten angegeben) eine Leistung von knapp 800Watt abzurufen (lt. dem integrierten Messkreis im Netzteil selbst). Das ist natürlich extrem, wenn ich alles voll aufdrehe und Grafikkarten und CPU maximal auslaste. Dennoch: Wieso sollte ich ein Netzteil kaufen, dass da in Schwulitäten kommt? Was hätte ich davon? Ich investiere doch nicht so viel Geld in ein System um dann 20-50€ am Netzteil zu sparen. Das ist einfach nicht sinnvoll. 

Mein 1050 Watt Netzteil ist zu 50% der Zeit mit weniger als 10% ausgelastet. Weitere 45% mit 30-40%. Na und?


----------



## Körschgen (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Niemand bestreitet, dass für SLI oder CF größere Netzteile nötig sind.

Aber wieso soll ich mir 1000w Schweißer einbauen bei nem Verbrauch unter 400w.

Allein die größer ausgelegte OCP macht da einiges aus...

Es ist einfach unnötig bis nachteilig.


Ebenso macht es keinen Sinn, alles an seiner Kotzgrenze zu betreiben...


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Klar muss ich kein 1000W Netzteil für einen kleinen bis mittleren Gamingrechner verbauen. Schaden tut es aber auch nicht. Und weniger als ein 600W würde ich in einem Gamingrechner niemals nicht verbauen. Für ein Office-PC, meinetwegen, 350 Watt. 

Und selbst da hab ich mir neulich ins Knie geschossen: Ich habe mir seinerzeit für mein Server ein 350W Netzteil verbaut, was locker gereicht hat. Jetzt habe ich aber beschlossen, dass der Rechner zusätzlich falten soll. Und schon reichen die 350Watt nicht mehr und ich musste wieder Geld ausgeben für ein neues 600W Netzteil. Das war schlicht rausgeschmissenens Geld, hätte ich gleich ein 500+ Watt Netzteil gekauft, statt wegen vielleicht €15 zu knausern, hätte ich jetzt €80 gespart,


----------



## Körschgen (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Schaden tut es aber auch nicht...



Naja.... Mehr als das es nutzt.
Zumindest im Fehlerfall....
Besonders wenn es schon Richtung doppelte Leistung als benötigt geht...

Ich hab schon seit Ewigkeiten kein Netzteil über 550W verbaut...
Zukünftig eher noch weniger...

Wird doch alles effizienter...


Wer natürlich aus nem Office PC nen Gaming/Faltrechner macht....


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Naja.... Mehr als das es nutzt.
> Zumindest im Fehlerfall....
> Besonders wenn es schon Richtung doppelte Leistung als benötigt geht...



Wieso? Die Maximalleistung ist doch eh bei weitem nicht der gewichtigste Faktor beim Preis eines Netzteils. Andere Features und natürlich die generelle Qualität geht viel mehr auf den Preis. 

Und wer zu knapp mit der Leistung kalkuliert, ohne jede Not, zahlt am Ende des Tages doppelt. Wieso das mehr schaden soll, geht mir absolut nicht ein.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wer natürlich aus nem Office PC nen Gaming/Faltrechner macht....


Kein Office-PC sondern ein Server, den ich zum Falter gemacht habe. Und was ist so falsch daran? Ein solches Ansinnen, auch Office zu Gamer-PC, kann jeder für sich machen und für sinnvoll erachten.


----------



## Gysi1901 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und weniger als ein 600W würde ich in einem Gamingrechner niemals nicht verbauen


Aber warum? 600 Watt wirst Du mit einer GPU niemals brauchen, wenn Du zwei betreibst, kommt es sehr auf das jeweilige Modell an, ob eins mit 600 Watt reicht.
Wenn Du vom Falten sprichst, kann ich gut verstehen, dass man da möglichst weniger als 80 Prozent Auslastung haben will, aber nur fürs Spielen? Hmm, in meinen Augen nicht ideal.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Schaden tut es aber auch nicht.



Das größere Netzteil ist lauter, im Idle ineffizienter und spürbar teurer.
Du handelst dir also nur Nachteile ein. 
Ziemlich sinnfrei, wie ich finde.


----------



## Körschgen (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Und noch mal: wo im Regelbetrieb mehr Leistung geliefert werden kann, kann auch im Fehlerfall länger ungestört mehr Strom fließen...

Gute Netzteile verhindern das zwar, dennoch ist es de facto kein Vorteil gegenüber einem passenderen Netzteil.

1000W single Rail im Fehlerfall....






Grestorn schrieb:


> Kein Office-PC sondern ein Server, den ich zum Falter gemacht habe. Und was ist so falsch daran? Ein solches Ansinnen, auch Office zu Gamer-PC, kann jeder für sich machen und für sinnvoll erachten.



Da sag ich ja gar nix gegen.
Wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass das nun mal nicht die Regel ist...


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass das nun mal nicht die Regel ist...



Wohl eher die absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Aber warum? 600 Watt wirst Du mit einer GPU niemals brauchen, wenn Du zwei betreibst, kommt es sehr auf das jeweilige Modell an, ob eins mit 600 Watt reicht.



Nein, das stimmt einfach nicht. Ich hab das eben nachgewiesen mit meinem Rechner (siehe Signatur, es ist nur EINE Titan X verbaut!):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems (unten in dem Graphen "System consumption"). Und das ist die Stromabgabe im Sekundär-Kreis, die externe Leistungsaufnahme ist ja nochmal höher!

Ich habe dazu nur Prime95 und Unigine Heaven parallel laufen lassen müssen. Klar, das ist ein Extremszenario, aber ein Netzteil muss immer so ausgelegt sein, dass es das maximal mit dem System mögliche auch noch sicher abdecken kann.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das größere Netzteil ist lauter, im Idle ineffizienter und spürbar teurer.


Es wird teurer (spürbar ist relativ), aber lauter und im Idle nennenswert ineffizienter ist (im Allgemeinen) Quatsch. Dafür gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Und noch mal: wo im Regelbetrieb mehr Leistung geliefert werden kann, kann auch im Fehlerfall länger ungestört mehr Strom fließen...


Das ist korrekt, wobei es in meinen Augen schon egal ist, ob im Fall des Falles 800 Watt oder 1000 Watt fließen... Es wird im Worst Case die Leitung so oder so grillen. Und bei 500Watt dauert das nur etwas länger.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es wird teurer (spürbar ist relativ), aber lauter und im Idle nennenswert ineffizienter ist (im Allgemeinen) Quatsch. Dafür gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund.



Ja, natürlich lauter.
Ein 1000 Watt Netzteil ist lauter als ein 500 Watt Modell. Was auch logisch ist, denn der Lüfter im 1000 Watt Netzteil muss in der Lage sein, deutlich mehr Abwärme abführen zu können als der im 500er Modell.
Dazu dreht er schon im Idle schneller und bei höherer Belastung sowieso.
So ist z.B. das P10 550 Watt unter Max Last leiser als das 750er Modell im Idle.

Und ineffizienter ist auch logisch. Ein Rechner, der 40 Watt zieht, belastet ein 1000 Watt Netzteil nur zu 4%.
Ein 400 Watt Netzteil liegt da schon bei 10% Last.
Und Netzteile unter 10% Last sind ineffizienter als Netzteile bei 10% Last. Wieso wohl werden Netzteile nach der 80+.org bei 20, 50 und 100% gemessen? Weil sie bei 10% und weniger so unfassbar ineffizient sind.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich lauter.
> Ein 1000 Watt Netzteil ist lauter als ein 500 Watt Modell. Was auch logisch ist, denn der Lüfter im 1000 Watt Netzteil muss in der Lage sein, deutlich mehr Abwärme abführen zu können als der im 500er Modell.



So ein Quatsch. 

Ein 150 PS Auto braucht auch nicht notwendigerweise(!) mehr Benzin, wenn man damit 100km/h fährt, als ein 80PS Auto bei der gleichen Geschwindigkeit. Im Gegenteil, oft ist ein 150PS Auto an der Stelle, bei der das 80 PS Auto an seine Grenzen kommt, noch weitaus effizienter unterwegs. 

Und genau zu diesem Thema habe ich oben auch den Link angebracht. 

Für die Lüftung gilt das gleiche: Der Lüfter muss nur die Verlustleistung wegschaffen, und muss bestenfalls für eine höhere Verlustleistung ausgelegt sein, d.h. nicht, dass er bei einer kleineren Verlustleistung lauter sein muss (auch eher im Gegenteil, denn er muss allgemein wertiger und Leistungsfähiger sein, was oft auch heißt, dass er im Teillastbetrieb effizienter und leiser ist, als ein Lüfter, der da schon an den Grenzen ist). 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ineffizienter ist auch logisch. Ein Rechner, der 40 Watt zieht, belastet ein 1000 Watt Netzteil nur zu 4%.
> Ein 400 Watt Netzteil liegt da schon bei 10% Last.
> Und Netzteile unter 10% Last sind ineffizienter als Netzteile bei 10% Last. Wieso wohl werden Netzteile nach der 80+.org bei 20, 50 und 100% gemessen? Weil sie bei 10% und weniger so unfassbar ineffizient sind.



Das ist grundsätzlich korrekt, das selbe gilt aber auch am oberen Rand der Effizienz. Hier mal der Graph zu meinem Netzteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei dem Bereich, wo ich mich beim Spielen am meisten aufhalte, also 300-400 Watt, ist es am effizientesten. Dort sind 10% Verlust auch schmerzhafter als bei 80 Watt (denn 10% Verlust von 400 Watt sind nun mal 40 Watt, wogegen 30% Verlust bei 80 Watt eben nur 32 Watt sind!). 

Wenn man ein zu knapp kalkuliertes Netzteil hat, spart man vielleicht im Idle 3-5 Watt, zahlt aber dafür dann gewaltig drauf, wenn das 500Watt Netzteil beim Spielen 400-450 Watt abgeben muss und da schon im Bereich von "nur" noch 85% Effizienz ist (15% von 400 Watt sind 60 Watt Verlust!)

Du siehst, ganz so einfach darf man sich das alles nicht machen!


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Keine Autovergleiche, das ist kompletter Unsinn.

Und ich rede von 40 Watt Leistungsaufnahme.
Das 1000 Watt Netzteil ist da logischer Weise schlechter in der Effizienz als ein 400 Watt Netzteil.
Und Netzteile sind heute zwischen 20 und 90% ziemlich gleich, was die Effizienz angeht. Ein 400 Watt Netzteil bei 80% Last hat eine Effizienz von über 90%.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Autovergleiche, das ist kompletter Unsinn.`


Nein, da das Problem das gleiche ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich rede von 40 Watt Leistungsaufnahme.
> Das 1000 Watt Netzteil ist da logischer Weise schlechter in der Effizienz als ein 400 Watt Netzteil.


Ist unrealistisch, da kein Gamersystem 40 Watt im Idle hat. 

Aber bitte: Sagen wir das 1000Watt Netzteil hat bei 40 Watt nur noch 30% Effizienz, das 500 Watt Netzteil ist dagegen noch bei 60% Effizienz (halte ich auch für unrealistisch aber bitte). 

Das 1000 Watt Netzteil nimmt also bei 40 Watt de Fakto 68 Watt auf. Das 500 Watt Netzteil dagegen 56 Watt. Das 1000 Watt Netzteil "vergeudet" also 12 Watt mehr. 

Nun schauen wir uns das beim Zocken an. Das 1000 Watt Netzteil hat bei 400 Watt eine Effizienz von 90%, das 500Watt Netzteil kommt bereits an die Grenzen und bringt nur noch 85%. 

D.h. das 1000 Watt Netzteil nimmt 440 Watt auf (40 Watt Verlust) und das 500 Watt Netzteil nimmt 460 Watt auf (60 Watt Verlust). Sprich, Du verlierst 20 Watt mehr mit dem schwachen, 500 Watt Netzteil. 

Wenn der Rechner natürlich deutlich länger idlet, sind die 12 Watt mehr vielleicht störender als die 20 Watt mehr beim Zocken. 

Wenn man jetzt noch dazu nimmt, das 40 Watt einfach unrealistisch sind und ein Zockerrechner zum Zocken und nicht zum idlen da ist, wird es wirklich sehr fraglich, beim Netzteil zu sparen. 

Und genau das war die Message. Dieses Dogma ist so einfach nicht haltbar, selbst wenn es für bestimmte Fälle sinnvoll sein kann, ein schwächeres NT zu kaufen, so kann und darf man das nicht verallgemeinern.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Netzteile sind heute zwischen 20 und 90% ziemlich gleich, was die Effizienz angeht. Ein 400 Watt Netzteil bei 80% Last hat eine Effizienz von über 90%.



Dann zeig uns doch mal eine Effizienzkurve eines 500 Watt Netzteils. Hab ich ja oben auch gemacht.

Übrigens: 80% von 400 Watt sind ja nur 320 Watt. Und das reicht zum Zocken normal nicht aus.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Übrigens: 80% von 400 Watt sind ja nur 320 Watt. Und das reicht zum Zocken normal nicht aus.



Komisch, den meisten Rechner reicht das aus. Vielleicht deinem nicht, aber nicht von dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch, den meisten Rechner reicht das aus. Vielleicht deinem nicht, aber nicht von dir auf andere schließen.



Die wenigsten werden wirklich nachmessen. Und beschweren sich dann, dass das Sch... Spiel immer wieder crasht. Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.

Mein System ist ja nicht so ungewöhnlich, dass es jetzt deutlich mehr Strom bräuchte, als andere Gaming PCs.


----------



## bummi18 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

also , ich brauch kein netzteil , mir gings um die vielen pauschalen aussagen einiger user die laut losschreien das man energie versenkt wenn das NT total übertrieben ist.(90% von denen plappern meist nur nach ohne sich mal gedanken zu machen)
die deutlich höheren anschaffungskosten lassen wir mal außen vor, es geht rein um den tatsächlichen verbrauch 2 er NT mit gleicher effizienz (selbe serie von einem hersteller) mit deutlich unterschiedlichen leistungsangaben.

PCGH sollte doch 2 NT liegen haben und an das selbe system drann hängen können , das ist ne sache von ner halben stunde zu messen ob sich der verbrauch im idle und unter last unterscheidet.

warum soll ein NT das 800 w liefern kann , lauter sein als ein 400 w NT ???
Das kann mal schnell anders herum sein denn wenn das 400 er richtung vollauslastung geht wird das mit sicherheit wärmer/ lauter sein als eins das dann grad mal auf halblast läuft.

meins (corsair 750 w)ist auch übertrieben (500 w würden auch reichen) ,aber es ist lautlos da es erst ab 80 % last den lüfter einschaltet und somit komplett passiv gekühlt ist denn diese auslastung schaff ich gar nicht.

auch das es im idle mehr verbraten soll wird sich wohl nur im messbaren bereich abspielen.(das könnte pcgh messen)

Das ein größeres NT beim defekt mehr schaden macht... ich denke wenn bei 400w die schutzschaltung versagt und da sich ein kondensator auf dem board entläd passiert identisch das selbe wie bei 1kw.

Meine Meinung (ich lass mich gern belehren) größeres NT ist kein Nachteil hinsichtlich vom Verbrauch.
auch die haltbarkeit wenn hardware mit 50 % oder 80 last läuft ist ein faktor. 
euer auto schafft im 1. Gang auch 50 kmh...   fahrt mal 500 km am stück im ersten 50 kmh (weit hergeholt aber wer nicht übertreibt kann nicht anschaulich schildern   )


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

@Bummi: Schau Dir dazu doch einfach die Effizienz-Kurven bei den Tests an. Dann kannst Du es Dir selbst ausrechnen. TechPowerUp zeigt das immer ganz gut auf. Das sieht dann z.B. so aus: Cougar LX Series 600 W Review | techPowerUp

Da siehst Du auch Tabellen mit Vergleichswerten.


----------



## bummi18 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

das sind effizienz werte , mir gehts um den reinen verbrauch bei gleichem system von z.b. 400 w NT und 800w NT


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Das kannst Du Dir doch ausrechnen. 

Sagen wir, das System braucht im Idle 100 Watt. Dann schaust Du nach in der Tabelle und siehst, dass das Netzteil bei 100 Watt eine Effizienz von 84% hat (bei dem Cougar LX Series 600 W Review | techPowerUp). D.h. Du hast eine Verlustleistung von 16% und musst diese 16% auf die 100 Watt draufrechnen: 100 Watt * 1,16 = 116 Watt.

Bei meinem Netzteil (Graph siehe oben) ist man bei 100 Watt etwa bei 87% Effizienz, nach der gleichen Rechnung kommt man auf 113 Watt (13% Verlust, 100Watt * 1,13 = 113 Watt).


Bei 50 Watt: 

Das Cougar NT ist bei 75%, also 50 Watt * 1,25 = 62,5 Watt
Mein Thermaltake ist bei rund 77%, also 50 Watt * 1,23 = 61,5 Watt


----------



## Körschgen (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Die Verbrauchswerte werden sich je nach Effizienz im entsprechenden Auslastungs Szenario unterscheiden. 

Das wird mal positiv für das größere, mal positiv für das kleinere aussehen.

Entscheidend ist, dass es immer auf das jeweilige Modell ankommt.
Daher bringt es da auch nix zu pauschalisieren.

Was letztendlich zählt, ist das dass Netzteil genug liefern kann und vernünftige Technik und Sicherheitsvorkehrungen vorhanden sind.

Da im allgemeinen am Netzteil aber doch gern gespart wird, kommt es nicht selten zu falschen Prioritäten.
Dann wird auf hohe Wattzahlen aufm Karton geachtet, statt vernünftiger dimensionierte, bessere Alternativen zu kaufen.

Und das ist eben bei schmalem Budget die eher schlechte Herangehensweise; das stöst dann auch den "Netzteilfetischisten" auf...

Letztendlich wollen *wir *aber alle das selbe, gute Technik.
Der eine mit mehr, der andere mit weniger Reserve.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Nur(!) auf die Wattangabe bei Netzteilen zu schauen ist genauso wenig sinnvoll, wie nur auf die Menge des VRAMs bei Grafikkarten zu schauen, oder nur auf die Angabe der Megapixel bei einer Kamera. 

Ich glaube, da sind wir uns alle einig. 

Dennoch hat es um sich gegriffen, dass man meint, vermeintlich überdimensionierte Netzteile wären grundsätzlich Verschwendung und würden Nachteile bringen. Dem wollte ich nur mal entschieden widersprechen.


----------



## bummi18 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Die Verbrauchswerte werden sich je nach Effizienz im entsprechenden Auslastungs Szenario unterscheiden.
> 
> Das wird mal positiv für das größere, mal positiv für das kleinere aussehen.
> 
> ...



das meinte ich ja von anfang an , viele schreien 800w viel zu groß und zu hoher verbrauch und das ohne mal nachzudenken oder eben nachplappern weil sie denken das ein 800w NT 800 w verbraucht.

wie gesagt , im "allgemeinen" werde hier eh immer bequiet NT vorgeschlagen und alle anderen sind schlecht. Das Bequiet gute NT in letzter Zeit baut steht außer frage.
Ich hatte schon immer Corsair drinn und die Semi passive kühlung funktioniert auch bei dem 750 ger so wie sie soll und geht bei meinem system gar nicht erst auf aktiv kühlung  (wurde ja damals regelrecht belächelt dafür, wie kannst du nur ein corsair kaufen)

Es war aber denke ich nicht verkehrt das thema mal anzusprechen.   wie gesagt ich kann ja auch einen denkfehler haben


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dennoch hat es um sich gegriffen, dass man meint, vermeintlich überdimensionierte Netzteile wären grundsätzlich Verschwendung und würden Nachteile bringen. Dem wollte ich nur mal entschieden widersprechen.



Na ja, du zahlt mehr Geld für etwas, das du nicht brauchst. Wenn das kein Nachteil ist, was dann?



bummi18 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon immer Corsair drinn und die Semi passive kühlung funktioniert auch bei dem 750 ger so wie sie soll und geht bei meinem system gar nicht erst auf aktiv kühlung  (wurde ja damals regelrecht belächelt dafür, wie kannst du nur ein corsair kaufen)



Oha. Der Lüfter läuft nie?
würde mich mal interessieren, in welchem Zustand die Elkos sind.
Kann gut sein, dass da schon einer dick ist.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, du zahlt mehr Geld für etwas, das du nicht brauchst. Wenn das kein Nachteil ist, was dann?



Ich zahle minimal mehr dafür dass ich eine gewissen Spielraum habe, mein Netzteil nicht zu an der Leistungsgrenze betreibe (und damit auch effizienter) und auch mal ne weitere Platte o.ä. einbauen kann, ohne dass ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufen muss. 

Nur mal um ein Midrangemodell zu bemühen, das BeQuiet Straight Power:

400 Watt: 75,-
500 Watt: 95,-
600 Watt: 113,-
700 Watt: 128,-

400 Watt sind für einen Gaming-PC nicht ausreichend, da ist die Gefahr eines Crashes nur wegen einem Einbruch der Versorgungsspannung einfach nicht auszuschließen. Und ob ich nun mit 95,- eher knapp oder mit 128,- eher ein wenig großzügiger kalkuliere, sollte für jemanden, der sich einen Gaming-PC aufbaut eigentlich keinen so großen Unterschied machen. Insbesondere, wenn man bedenkt, dass das 500 Watt NT beim Zocken schon außerhalb des optimalen Effizienzbereichs läuft.


Beim RAM zahlt man ohne zu zwinkern für irgendwelche OC Werte, die sich abgesehen von synthetischen Benchmarks nicht auswirken gerne deutlich viel mehr Geld. Und bei Grafikkarten zahlen manche Freaks sogar locker mal das 1,5 bis 2fache für 5-10% mehr Leistung... Und da reden wir von richtig viel Geld. 

(Ich würde das natürlich nieeeemals tun...  )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



bummi18 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal gern wissen wie der unterschied , verschieden starker NT im verbrauch bei identischer hardware ist.
> 
> oft lese ich  wenn sich user ein dickes NT 800 w kaufen ... um gottes willen , was soll das , brauchst du nie und und. (hört sich manchmal nachgeplappert an)


Der Wirkungsgrad von Netzteilen ist in der Regel um 50% der Nennlast am höchsten. Ein etwas größeres Netzteil hilft darum zum Sparen.
Der Wirkungsgradverlust im Idle ist völlig ohne Bedeutung, weil man eh kaum Leistung benötigt, und ob man keine Leistung mit 70% oder 
60% verbraucht, spielt keine Rolle.

Die Kühlung von großen Netzteile ist einfacher, weil die Komponenten größer sind. Das sieht man z.B. beim Vergleich des BW DPP 11 550W 
mit der 850W Variante
Test 1: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W im Test - Hardwareluxx
Test 2: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W (P11-850) - Vergleichstest: Gold- und Platin-Netzteile mit 750 und 850 Watt

Wenn wir uns also einen hochbelasteten Rechner mit 500W Verbrauch vorstellten, rödelt der Lüfter vom kleinen Netzteil mit 590U/min
durchaus hörbar und für den Silentfreak störend, während der Lüfter im 850W Netzteil bei 450U/min vor sich hin schleicht und merklich
leiser ist. 

Trotzdem lohnen "dicke" Netzteile nicht wirklich, weil sie teurer sind und weil die Schutzschaltungen später greifen. Die Spannungsstabiität
wird aber besser, weil ein mittelmäßig belastetes Netzteil immer geringere Veränderungen als ein hochbelastetes hat. Das spielt bei hochwertigen
heutigen Netzteilen aber keine wirkliche Rolle. Ich empfehle darum oft nur ein 400W BQ E10, weil es einfach günstig und gut ist. Und mehr
als dieses 70,-€ Platinum-Netzteil braucht kaum wer und im Zweifel halt die 550W Variante: Platium.. Da ist der Wirkungsgrad einfach gut...
Super Flower Platinum King 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Super Flower Platinum King 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Grestorn schrieb:


> (Ich würde das natürlich nieeeemals tun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist zum Glück vernünftig und würdest Dir niemals eine völlig überteuerte Titan kaufen, nieeemals. 
Egal, ich muss wieder auf die Listen starren...


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich zahle minimal mehr dafür dass ich eine gewissen Spielraum habe, mein Netzteil nicht zu an der Leistungsgrenze betreibe (und damit auch effizienter) und auch mal ne weitere Platte o.ä. einbauen kann, ohne dass ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufen muss.



Denkst du echt, dass eine weitere HDD ein Netzteil in die Knie zwingt?



Grestorn schrieb:


> 400 Watt sind für einen Gaming-PC nicht ausreichend, da ist die Gefahr eines Crashes nur wegen einem Einbruch der Versorgungsspannung einfach nicht auszuschließen. Und ob ich nun mit 95,- eher knapp oder mit 128,- eher ein wenig großzügiger kalkuliere, sollte für jemanden, der sich einen Gaming-PC aufbaut eigentlich keinen so großen Unterschied machen. Insbesondere, wenn man bedenkt, dass das 500 Watt NT beim Zocken schon außerhalb des optimalen Effizienzbereichs läuft.



Das ist schlicht falsch.
Du kannst problemlos ein System mit i7 6700k und einer GTX 1080 mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil betreiben.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Denkst du echt, dass eine weitere HDD ein Netzteil in die Knie zwingt?


Wenn es zu sehr auf Kante genäht ist: Ja. Eine HDD kann unter Last schon mal knapp 10 Watt schlucken. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch.
> Du kannst problemlos ein System mit i7 6700k und einer GTX 1080 mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil betreiben.



Ich wette mit Dir, dass ich ein solches System mit OC, Prime95 und Unigine Heaven über 400 Watt treiben kann.


Und nochmal: Warum sollte ich so knapp auf Kante nähen? Was hab ich davon? Das macht man doch in anderen Dingen des Lebens auch nicht, man lässt sich eigentlich immer einen Sicherheitsspielraum. Wieso denn hierbei nicht? Ein Stromspike und der Rechner crasht u.U. ... wozu?


----------



## Amon (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*

Wir müssen uns alle erst daran gewöhnen dass seit den aktuellen Grafikkarten Netzteile mit 400W ausreichend sind. 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich zahle minimal mehr dafür dass ich eine gewissen Spielraum habe, mein Netzteil nicht zu an der Leistungsgrenze betreibe (und damit auch effizienter) und auch mal ne weitere Platte o.ä. einbauen kann, ohne dass ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufen muss.


Das ist ein gutes Argument, weil viele den Anlaufstrom von HDDs vergessen, der schnell bei 2A oder 25W liegt. Mal eben vier HDDs im Rechner zu haben, kann beim Einschalten zu ärgerlichen Spannungsschankungen und Bluescreens führen. Mit SSDs ist das aber egal. Und dann ist es völlig egal, ob die im Betrieb nur 2W nehmen.


----------



## Gysi1901 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich wette mit Dir, dass ich ein solches System mit OC, Prime95 und Unigine Heaven über 400 Watt treiben kann.


Das glaube ich Dir gern, nur würdest Du dann schon mit der Brechstange agieren. Und wenn es keine Dauerlast ist, steckt ein gutes Netzteil zwischendurch auch mehr weg als den Nennwert. Wenn man so ein System 'normal' übertaktet und damit einfach nur spielt, ist das doch etwas anderes, da muss sich niemand Gedanken machen, dass das Netzteil in die Knie geht.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich Dir gern, nur würdest Du dann schon mit der Brechstange agieren. Und wenn es keine Dauerlast ist, steckt ein gutes Netzteil zwischendurch auch mehr weg als den Nennwert. Wenn man so ein System 'normal' übertaktet und damit einfach nur spielt, ist das doch etwas anderes, da muss sich niemand Gedanken machen, dass das Netzteil in die Knie geht.



Wieder die Frage: Warum? Normalerweise gehe ich doch nie zu nahe an die Grenze des absolut Notwendigen sondern immer ein Stück drüber mit einem gewissen Sicherheitsabstand.

Jede Stunde, die ich verschwendet habe, um nach Fehlern zu suchen, wegen dem ich am Ende eine Grafikkarte zurückgeschicke, weil sie ja die "kaputt" ist, da der Rechner immer wieder crasht... Wie oft liest man solch verzweifelte Postings, bei denen sicher ein 2-stelliger Prozentsatz schlicht von einen inadäquaten Netzteil verursacht wird. Das könnte man sich alles sparen, wenn man nicht so extrem knausrig wäre beim Netzteil - und am Ende sowieso draufzahlt mit der Stromrechnung.


----------



## Gysi1901 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Weil es günstiger ist und man den Sicherheitsabstand nicht braucht. Gut, ich kann mir verschiedene Gründe vorstellen, warum man sich mit einem 400-Watt-Gerät unwohl fühlt -- Übertaktung, hohe Last, Festplatten etc. -- aber 600 Watt für einen Rechner mit Standardkomponenten, mit dem man nur spielt? Schlicht unnötig.
Ich würde mal gern sehen, wie man ein E10 500W mit einer Grafikkarte bei halbwegs normaler Übertaktung in die Knie zwingt. Ich habe auch schon von Leuten in diesem Forum gehört, die zwei GTX 970 bei 24/7 Volllast (Folding...) mit einem DPP 10 550W betrieben haben, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Wir werden uns wohl nie einig werden. Lassen wir das.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn es zu sehr auf Kante genäht ist: Ja. Eine HDD kann unter Last schon mal knapp 10 Watt schlucken.



Auf Kante genäht?
Kenne niemanden, dessen Netzteil abngeschmiert ist, weil er eine weitere HDD eingebaut hat.
Aber du kannst das ja weiter verbreiten.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich wette mit Dir, dass ich ein solches System mit OC, Prime95 und Unigine Heaven über 400 Watt treiben kann.



Und wozu?
Das System zieht vielleicht 300-330 Watt. Warum sollte man das noch bis zum Erbrechen übertakten? 
Wenn der 6700k mit 4,2GHz nicht mehr reicht, wird er auch mit 4,6GHz nicht mehr reichen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Warum sollte ich so knapp auf Kante nähen? Was hab ich davon? Das macht man doch in anderen Dingen des Lebens auch nicht, man lässt sich eigentlich immer einen Sicherheitsspielraum. Wieso denn hierbei nicht? Ein Stromspike und der Rechner crasht u.U. ... wozu?



Warum sollte ich viel zu viel Geld für ein viel zu großes Netzteil ausgeben, das mir nur Nachteile bringt?

Du drehst dich im Kreis.
Die Fakten sagen klar, dass für ein aktuelles Performance System ein 400 Watt Netzteil mehr als ausreichend ist.
Und wer sich High End kauft oder Server oder sowas was macht, kauft sich sowieso immer ein zu großes Netzteil.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Die Fakten. Na gut. Wie gesagt, ich hoffe, ich komme nie in die Verlegenheit von irgendetwas abhängig zu sein, das einer von Euch beiden dimensioniert hat... Man muss das echt nicht verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Ich glaube nicht, dass du jemals einen Thread für eine Rechner Zusammenstellung aufmachst. 
Ich weiß nur, dass mein Rechner z.b. bei Spiele Last -- spiele gerade The Crew -- rund 290 Watt zieht.


----------



## bummi18 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

@ Threshold

Das Teil hat 5 Jahre Garantie , ob die elkos dick werden ? keine ahnung , ich denke aber mal das solche NT dafür ausgelegt sind und bei geringer last nicht so warm werden , ab einer bestimmten temp. (war irgendwo in % last  angegeben aber ist gehäuse abhängig) soll ja der lüfter dazu kommen und das wird doch dann die temp. sein wo es für gewisse bauteile kritisch wird. 

und im vergleich test zum Bequiet schneidet es auch nicht schlecht ab:
Test: Corsair RM450 und RM750 Netzteile im Test


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Das Problem bei den Semi passiven ist, wenn der Lüfter nie läuft, der Luftstau, den du hast.
Da kann es sein, dass du in bestimmten Ecken des Netzteils deutlich höhere Temperaturen hast als an anderen Stellen.
Gerade wenn du "eingepackte" Elkos hast, die vielleicht für 2000h bei 30° ausgelegt sind oder so.
Daher bin ich kein Fan von den Semi Passiven Mist.
Lieber einen hochwertigen Lüfter einbauen, der permanent dreht. Das muss ja nicht mal viel sein. Der 6 Pol Motor im BeQuiet geht auf 250rpm runter. Das ist schon echt wenig und absolut nicht wahrnehmbar. Aber die Caps kriegen eben genug Luft ab und halten länger.
Den gleichen Trend haben wir jetzt bei Grafikkarten. Auch so ein Semi Passiv Dreck. Wundert mich nicht, wenn auch dort reihenweise Caps oder Vrams die Grätsche machen, weil sie unzureichend gekühlt werden.

Ach ja, und der Kram da bei PC Max ist kein test. Das ist gar nichts.
Alleine schon der Spruch, dass sie nicht wissen, ob ein Mov verbaut ist oder nicht, weil er verdreckt sein könnte, zeigt, dass die Leute da keinen Plan haben.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ...
> Und ob ich nun mit 95,- eher knapp oder mit 128,- eher ein wenig großzügiger kalkuliere, sollte für jemanden, der sich einen Gaming-PC aufbaut eigentlich keinen so großen Unterschied machen
> ...



Dann konfiguriere doch mal ein System für 700€. Wenn bei so einer "Alltagskonfiguration" jedes Mal 1/7 (oder sogar mehr) vom Budget für das Netzteil drauf gehen, hätten hier 50% der Menschen (<-- bezieht sich auf die Menschen, die einen Rechner in diesem Preisrahmen wollen)  entweder keinen I5 oder keine halbwegs brauchbare GPU ^^


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Dann konfiguriere doch mal ein System für 700€. Wenn bei so einer "Alltagskonfiguration" jedes Mal 1/7 (oder sogar mehr) vom Budget für das Netzteil drauf gehen, hätten hier 50% der Menschen (<-- bezieht sich auf die Menschen, die einen Rechner in diesem Preisrahmen wollen)  entweder keinen I5 oder keine halbwegs brauchbare GPU ^^



Wer 30€ lieber in eine etwas bessere GPU steckt als in ein Netzteil, durch das das System stabil wird, hat echt was falsch gemacht. Sorry. Da gibt's eigentlich keine Diskussion. 

Ich hoffe, ihr baut nie eine Brücke oder ein Haus.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wer 30€ lieber in eine etwas bessere GPU steckt als in ein Netzteil, durch das das System stabil wird, hat echt was falsch gemacht. Sorry. Da gibt's eigentlich keine Diskussion.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ihr baut nie eine Brücke oder ein Haus.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man sich lieber ein vernünftiges Netzteil holen sollte und dafür eher eine kleinere GPU. Ich denke, wir sind uns auch einig, dass ein Netzteil meist (deutlich) länger verwendet wird, als eine Grafikkarte. Aber ich finde nicht, dass man zwangsweise ein 600W Netzteil für einen "Gaming PC" braucht. Mag ja sein, dass deine GPU (und auch die eine oder andere GPU in anderen Systemen hier) mehr schluckt, als irgendwas kleines. Fakt ist aber auch, dass deine GPU mehr kostet, als einige hier für den Komplettrechner hinlegen. Du kannst mir doch nicht allen Ernstes erzählen, dass man sich in seinen 700€ PC ein E10 mit 600W packen sollte!?


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man sich lieber ein vernünftiges Netzteil holen sollte und dafür eher eine kleinere GPU. Ich denke, wir sind uns auch einig, dass ein Netzteil meist (deutlich) länger verwendet wird, als eine Grafikkarte. Aber ich finde nicht, dass man zwangsweise ein 600W Netzteil für einen "Gaming PC" braucht. Mag ja sein, dass deine GPU (und auch die eine oder andere GPU in anderen Systemen hier) mehr schluckt, als irgendwas kleines. Fakt ist aber auch, dass deine GPU mehr kostet, als einige hier für den Komplettrechner hinlegen. Du kannst mir doch nicht allen Ernstes erzählen, dass man sich in seinen 700€ PC ein E10 mit 600W packen sollte!?



Für eine 1080 oder Fury X: Ja. Natürlich auch abhängig von der CPU. Für eine 1060/RX480 reicht sicher ein 500 Watt NT, wenn man mit ner 1050/470 spielt, kommt man wohl auch mit einem 400 Watt NT klar.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Für eine 1080 oder Fury X: Ja. Natürlich auch abhängig von der CPU. *Für eine 1060/RX480 reicht sicher ein 500 Watt NT*



Dafür reicht ein 300 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür reicht ein 300 Watt Netzteil.



Für ne 1080? Yeah, right. Na gut, ich muss Dich nicht überzeugen, jeder darf glauben, was er will.


----------



## bummi18 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Das thema war ja : es ging nicht darum ob es finanziell sinnvoll ist , da geb ich allen recht und jeder sollte das maximum aus seinem budget holen.
Es ging um die verbreitete meinung das ein dickes über dimmensioniertes NT  ohne ende strom verbrät gegenüber eines kleinen das bei 80 % läuft, wobei wie ich gesehen habe haben die meisten NT bei ca. 50 % Last die höchste effizienz. Sollte ja dann heißen wenn mein Rechner 350 w zieht sollte ein 700w NT im optimalen bereich laufen ... oder?
Auch den argumenten das die dicken NT lauter sind stimme ich nicht zu.

Ich denke auch das ein Hochwertiges NT einige Jahre seinen dienst verrichten wird und da gleich etwas größer dimmensioniert auch mal SLI & CO Ready ist , wer weis , event. bekommen Sie das mal hin das die bekannten nachteile davon behoben werden.
Mein vorgänger NT hatte ich auch durch 3 Rechnergenerationen mitgenommen.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Bummi18: So kann man das sehen. Wobei auch ein 600 Watt Netzteil kaum nennenswert weniger effizient sein wird bei 350 Watt Leistung als ein 700 Watt NT. 

Ich würd mir halt die Effizienzdiagramme anschauen und davon die Entscheidung abhängig machen. Neben all den anderen Dinge, die ein gutes NT ausmachen, natürlich.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Für ne 1080? Yeah, right. Na gut, ich muss Dich nicht überzeugen, jeder darf glauben, was er will.



Lesen und begreifen. 
Ein Rechner mit einer GTX 1060 oder Rx480/470 kannst du problemlos mit einem 300 Watt Netzteil betreiben.
Nachteil ist, dass es keine wirklich brauchbaren 300 Watt Netzteile gibt, von daher kann man hier gleich zum 400 Watt Netzteil greifen.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lesen und begreifen.


Unnötiger persönlicher Angriff. Schau mal genau, was Du aus meinem Posting zitiert hast. Da steht eindeutig 1080. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Rechner mit einer GTX 1060 oder Rx480/470 kannst du problemlos mit einem 300 Watt Netzteil betreiben.


Kann man, sollte es aber nicht, wenn man ein stabiles und sparsames System will.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Unnötiger persönlicher Angriff. Schau mal genau, was Du aus meinem Posting zitiert hast. Da steht eindeutig 1080.



Den Anfang meinte ich nicht, du hast bei der GTX 1060 gesagt, dass da ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht und das ist eben Unsinn.
Klar, ich hätte beim Zitat die Fury und 1080 löschen können, aber dazu habe ich keine Lust gehabt.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den Anfang meinte ich nicht, du hast bei der GTX 1060 gesagt, dass da ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht und das ist eben Unsinn.
> Klar, ich hätte beim Zitat die Fury und 1080 löschen können, aber dazu habe ich keine Lust gehabt.



Entsprechend unnötig war dann dennoch Deine Bemerkung, ich solle "lesen und begreifen", ok? Der Typ am anderen Ende ist ein Mensch und findet es nicht lustig, als begriffsstutzig bezeichnet zu werden. 

Und klar reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil, das ist schlicht nicht Unsinn, sondern optimal. Ein 400 Watt NT mag auch ausreichen, ist aber nicht optimal.


----------



## bummi18 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

@Threshold
prinzipiell hast du recht das man auch auf die inneren werte von NT schauen sollte .Das das Corsair RM 750 nicht aus dem obersten Regal stammt ist mir klar. Aber ich habe nun wirklich sehr viele Jahre gute erfahrung  gemacht und noch nichts gelesen das die Corsair NT höhere ausfallraten haben. selbst Bequiet hatte doch auch mal derbe probleme mit einer serie wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf habe.

Fazit ist ja : ein deutlich höher ausgelegtes NT ist nicht Sinnfrei und hat eben nicht einen höheren Verbrauch/Lautstärke/Wärmeentwicklung   , den höheren Preis mal außen vorgelassen.


----------



## Körschgen (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Wieso ist bei einer 1060 ein 400Watt Netzteil nicht optimal?!?!

Und zu den dämlichen Bemerkungen "du hoffst nie ein von uns dimensioniertes Bauteil zu bekommen"...


Das ist mein Job, Energie und Trafoanlagen waren es lange Zeit...
Jetzt bin ich in der technischen Informatik.

Mal passend zu deinem Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig:

Was denkst du, passiert, wenn in einem normalen Haus sämtliche Steckdosen voll belastet werden?!
Aus allen Steckdosen 3,5kw, sind se doch drauf ausgelegt...

Wenn du für solche Planungen zuständig wärst, wäre deine Firma wohl pleite...

Allein schon diese überflüssige Versteifung auf die Wattzahl...

Das einzelne Modell entscheidet.

Gute Netzteile haben ihre Reserven und Puffer schon drin.
Da geht nicht der PC aus bei 401 Watt...

Bis vor kurzem waren 500Watt Modelle noch ziemlich optimal.

Langsam geht es Richtung 400....
Selbst für stärkere GPUs...
Ausnahmen und Brechstangen gibt es immer...

Aber wozu 200W Puffer zum absoluten Maximalverbrauch?!

Die Effizienz ist heutztage beinahe wurscht, da ab 10% Last vernachlässigbar gleich.

Egal ob ich meine zu sparen weil ich nur halb oder 70% auslaste...


Und den Blödsinn: dass ein 800Watt Netzteil auch 800Watt verbraucht, habe ich außer von dir hier, noch von niemandem gehört...


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wieso ist bei einer 1060 ein 400Watt Netzteil nicht optimal?!?!


Das Netzteil läuft unter Spielelast (300-350 Watt) außerhalb des optimalen Bereichs. 



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Und zu den dämlichen Bemerkungen "du hoffst nie ein von uns dimensioniertes Bauteil zu bekommen"...


Nicht dämlich, sondern rational. Man legt ein Bauteil nie so aus, dass es geradeso die Anforderungen aushält. Wenn es nach Euch ginge, würde es ja noch nicht mal die Maximalanforderungen abdecken, geschweige denn mit einer Sicherheitsreserve.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das ist mein Job, Energie und Trafoanlagen waren es lange Zeit...
> Jetzt bin ich in der technischen Informatik.


Es tut mir leid, ich will Dich wirklich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber Du musst doch wissen, dass man generell Bauteile mit einer gewissen Sicherheitsreserve auslegt, wenn man einen zuverlässigen Betrieb gewährleisten möchte. 



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mal passend zu deinem Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig:
> 
> Was denkst du, passiert, wenn in einem normalen Haus sämtliche Steckdosen voll belastet werden?!


Dann betreibe ich mein Stromnetz außerhalb der Spezifikationen. Ein Hausnetz ist auf eine gewisse Maximalbelastung ausgelegt und die ist _*weit*_ niedriger als "Anzahl der Steckdosen x 16 Ampere".

Einen Rechner mit Prime95 und Unigine Heaven gleichzeitig zu belasten, ist sicher ein Stresstest, aber auch ganz sicher nicht ausserhalb der Spezifikation. Wenn ich eine WaKü konzipiere, dann teste ich die genau mit dieser Last, um sicherzugehen, dass sie nicht überfordert ist. Das ist einfach vernünftig.

(Von Furmark war übrigens nie die Rede!)

Dass mal ein Spiel tatsächlich CPU und GPU parallel wirklich gut auslastet, ist jetzt nicht so abwegig, dass man das komplett ausschließen könnte, wenn es heute auch kein Spiel gibt, dass das so perfekt schafft, wie Prime & Unigine. 



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wenn du für solche Planungen zuständig wärst, wäre deine Firma wohl pleite...


Lassen wir das mal dahingestellt, wer pleite gehen würde, nachdem der Serverraum abgebrannt ist und der Kunde alle Daten verloren hat.


Es ist wirklich sehr schade, dass Du das alles sehr persönlich zu nehmen scheinst und hier austeilst statt rational zu argumentieren. Schade.


----------



## bummi18 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Und den Blödsinn: dass ein 800Watt Netzteil auch 800Watt verbraucht, habe ich außer von dir hier, noch von niemandem gehört...



solche bemerkungen liest man oft , nicht wort wörtlich aber wenn die Aussage kommt -> NT ist viel zu groß , das verbraucht viel zu viel....

um diese pauschalen Aussagen ging es hier ....  


Headroom zu haben ist immer gut meiner meinung nach , auch wenn der jetzige trend so aussieht das die einzelnen komponennten sparsamer werden.
aber
da es sinnfrei für mich ist auf ne 1080 umzusteigen (der wertverlust ist mir definitiv zu hoch) ist es eine Überlegung wert noch mal die selbe Graka gebraucht güntig zu schießen, dann ist es schon fast pflicht diese unter wasser zu setzen (ok die pumpe braucht nicht viel). alles in allem kann ich ohne bedenken mein NT dann  weiterhin benutzen wohin gegen ich mir sonnst ein neues hätte kaufen müssen , der wertverlust + neukauf kostet auch geld. 

Deine Steckdosen ... mhm wenns zu viel wird fliegt die sicherung und gut , jede dose einzeln abgesichert werden dann wohl durch den übergangsstrom die Pins vom Stecker warm werden 
Aber dein Beispiel ist trotzdem gut , wenn du bei der Planung von solchen eventualitäten ausgehst (das möglicherweise an jeder Dose ein derber verbraucher hängen könnte) legst du es dann auch so aus das es funktionieren könnte. Hängen aber keine solchen lasten an den dosen verbrauchst du auch nicht mehr aber hast headroom falls es mal dazu kommt... ok die sache wird teurer aber das war ja nie das thema.     so nun gut , ich denke jeder hat hier seine meinung gesagt , wir wollen es ja nicht ausarten lassen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig halte ich für praxisuntauglich. Eine solche Last tritt nie im Leben des PC auf. Crysis 3 etwa produziert bei mir 720W Verbrauch aus der Dose. Das NT dreht dauerhaft auf fixierte 800 Upm, auch in dem Szenario. Getestet habe ich auch 855W, mit gleichem Ergebnis. Die Effizienz beträgt bei 100% Last immer noch fast 91% und sinkt selbst bei 110% nicht unter 90%. Die Anschaffungskosten auszublenden ist wirklich  daneben. Sicherlich würde ich niemandem raten ein NT zu kaufen, das gerade eben reicht, aber man sollte als Nutzer schon wissen, ob in nächster Zeit OC oder Undervolting oder eine große Aufrüstung geplant ist und sich danach ausrichten, wenn es um das NT geht. Mehr denn je muss heute der Spagat zwischen sehr niedrigem Idle Verbrauch und der Möglichkeit hoher Load Werte unter einen Hut gebracht werden. Die Effizienz ist bei sehr niedriger Auslastung deutlich schlechter als bei Volllast. Im Ergebnis ist der Unterschied nur gering. Das wurde vorher schon korrekt dargelegt. Ein modernes NT ist aber auch unter Volllast praktisch nicht mehr zu hören. Es gibt keinen Grund ein deutlich stärkeres NT als nötig zu kaufen. Wenn eines da ist, kann man und sollte man es aber weiter nutzen. Zu 99% ist das ein Geldfrage und da tut es nicht Not, das unnötig für höhere Wattzahlen auszugeben, sofern das Modell selbst feststeht.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig halte ich für praxisuntauglich.



Das sind genau die Leute, die dann schreien, "das sch... Spiel xyz ist nicht Overclocking kompatibel!!!"

Aber wie gesagt, ich muss niemanden überzeugen. Wenn dann nur nicht immer die Hilferufe kämen, wenn die am äußersten Limit betriebene Hardware dann doch mal Ausfälle zeigt. Das Forum ist voll davon.



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Crysis 3 etwa produziert bei mir 720W Verbrauch aus der Dose.


Was misst Du da bitte? Inkl. Monitor, Stereoanlage und Fußheizung? 720 Watt ist viel zu viel für Crysis 3. wenn man nur den Rechner misst.


----------



## flotus1 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Hast du seine Konfig gesehen? Ich glaube ihm den Verbrauch gerne


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Hast du seine Konfig gesehen? Ich glaube ihm den Verbrauch gerne



3x GTX 480?! 

Ok. Alles klar. 

(Aber klar, Prime und Furmark ist praxisuntauglich. Wobei ich, um es nochmal zu sagen, nie von Furmark geschrieben habe).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Netzteil läuft unter Spielelast (300-350 Watt) außerhalb des optimalen Bereichs.



Das zeig mir mal. 
Mit 2 1060/470 kommt das hin, mit einer niemals im Leben. 
Ein normaler PC, der so ausgestattet ist, braucht etwa 180 Watt unter Spielelast, 200 würde mich schon wundern 
Hier mal ein paar Werte meiner nicht sonderlich sparsamer PCs: 
i5 4460/R9 280 OC, 2* HDD, 2* ODD, 1 SSD Straight Power E10 500 
Spielelast low (Driver San Francisco@ FHD maxed out ) etwa 95W
Hohe Spielelast (Witcher 3, Risen 3, Grid Autosport) 200-220W 
FurMark/Heaven + Prime  etwa 280W 
Phenom 2 X4 945, GTX470, 2* HDD, 2* ODD, 2* Kaltkathodenröhren und Gehäusebeleuchtung nebst einigen vielen Lüftern, L8 630 cm
FurMark / Prime 95 340 Watt. 
Weitere Werte von weiteren PCs könnte ich nachschauen, darunter i3 2100/GTX460 und E5400/9600GT, sowie andere S775 Systeme mit HD4870 oder GTX470 . 
Ach und übrigens, der Anteil an modernen Gaming Systemen, die im Idle 30 Watt und weniger benötigen ist nicht sonderlich klein. 
Mein Haupt PC(der erste der beiden) hat mit einem Monitor 50-55 Watt benötigt. 
Da mit 2 Monitoren der Grafikkartentakt auf Stufe 2 angehoben wird, bin ich nun bei 70 Watt. 

Was hast du noch mal gesagt?
Interessanter Thread BTW Wieviel Watt verbraucht euer PC im Idle-Modus ? 
Und da sind auch Last Werte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Myhtos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn es zu sehr auf Kante genäht ist: Ja. Eine HDD kann unter Last schon mal knapp 10 Watt schlucken.


Nein, kann sie nicht.
Schau dir mal die Spec Sheets der HDDs an!
Wenn wir jetzt nicht gerade über 15k SAS HDDs reden, natürlich...

Dazu kommt:
Wenn die HDDs komplett ausgelastet sind, ist es der Rest meistens nicht (OK; CPU schon, aber GKs meist nicht)...



Grestorn schrieb:


> Für ne 1080?


Nein, für eine GTX 570 (die Gigabyte wo ich mal hatte), auf Phenom II/955BE, MSI K9N2 Platinum.
Dafür reicht ein 350W Netzteil locker.

Selbst ein AMD FX8350 mit einer 7970GHz/280X braucht unter Last meist im Bereich 250-350W....


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Ach wisst ihr, ist schon recht. Kauft die Netzteile, die ihr wollt. Wenn ihr meint, es würde sich lohnen, 20 € im Einkauf zu sparen, dann bitte schön. Jeder hat seine eigenen Prioritäten. Und wenn die Systemstabilität bei Euch hinten ansteht, dann ist das schlicht Eure freie Entscheidung. 

Die Diskussion um ein Watt hin oder her (ob die HDD nun 7 oder 9 Watt nimmt oder die 1060 nun 150 oder 200 Watt) ist mir ehrlich ziemlich egal. Meine Message ist eindeutig und klar, und wer ihr nicht zustimmt muss das auch nicht tun. Jeder hat das Recht auf seine Meinung, muss dann halt aber auch alle Konsequenzen tragen. Das ist schon immer so gewesen im Leben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Ach und wie wäre es mal, wenn DU, lieber Grestorn, mal einsehen würdest, dass DU ins Klo gegriffen hättest und daneben lagst und deine Ansicht schlicht falsch war?!

Siehe dazu auch die ganzen Grafikkarten Tests! Denn es braucht schon eine Fury X, um überhaupt in die Nähe von 400W Primär zu kommen...


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ach und wie wäre es mal, wenn DU, lieber Grestorn, mal einsehen würdest, dass DU ins Klo gegriffen hättest und daneben lagst und deine Ansicht schlicht falsch war?!



An meiner Ansicht ist schlicht _*nichts*_ falsch, in so fern ist das mal wieder nicht als ein höchst unnötiger, persönlicher Angriff.

Mir geht dieses getue hier im Forum echt auf den Sack, dass jeder so von seiner Meinung überzeugt ist, dass er nicht damit leben kann, dass es andere Menschen gibt, für die es andere Prioriäten und somit andere Ansichten gibt. Wenn jemandem tatsächlich €20 wichtiger sind als etwas Reserve für die Stabilität, was will ich dann noch argumentieren?

Stefan, für Deine Prioritäten magst Du recht haben, freu Dich dran. Es sind aber nicht meine Prioritäten.


----------



## bummi18 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

noch mal , hier gings um die lapidaren aussagen die im forum rumgeistern das ein höher dimmensioniertes NT mehr verbraucht als ein kleineres ... mehr nicht.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Netzteil läuft unter Spielelast (300-350 Watt) außerhalb des optimalen Bereichs.



Du musst mal von deinem "optimalen Bereich" wegkommen, den gab es mal vor 20 Jahren oder so, als die Netzteile nicht soo pralle waren, aber wie alles wurden auch die Netzteile weiter entwickelt.
Sie wurden technisch besser, effizienter, die Schutzschaltungen wurden besser, umfangreicher.
Daher gibt es den "optimalen Bereich" heute nicht mehr. Ein Netzteil ist bei 10% last genauso gut wie bei 90% last.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst mal von deinem "optimalen Bereich" wegkommen, den gab es mal vor 20 Jahren oder so, als die Netzteile nicht soo pralle waren, aber wie alles wurden auch die Netzteile weiter entwickelt.
> Sie wurden technisch besser, effizienter, die Schutzschaltungen wurden besser, umfangreicher.
> Daher gibt es den "optimalen Bereich" heute nicht mehr. Ein Netzteil ist bei 10% last genauso gut wie bei 90% last.



Die letzten Tests von TechPowerUp:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und was ich ja schon öfter geschrieben habe: 2% Unterschied sind bei 300 Watt schon 6 Watt. Und andererseits sind ganze 10% bei 60 Watt aber ebenfalls nur 6 Watt. Wenn man also meint, man kann im unteren Effizienzbereich mehr sparen, weil die Kurve dort steiler abfällt, der hat schlicht nicht verstanden, wie sich Effizienz auf die Kosten auswirkt.

Ich sage ja nicht, dass man wirklich viel sparen kann, wenn man das NT um 20-30% über dem theoretische Maximum, dass der Rechner aufnehmen kann, überdimensioniert. Ich sage nur, dass es nicht schaden kann und eben im Gegensatz von immer wieder geäußerten Behauptungen auch im Betrieb keine Zusatzkosten, Wärme oder Lärm erzeugt, sondern eben nur etwas mehr in der Anschaffung kostet.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Das größere Netzteil ist teurer, alleine deswegen ist es albern ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil zukaufen -- wie oft denn noch?


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das größere Netzteil ist teurer, alleine deswegen ist es albern ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil zukaufen -- wie oft denn noch?



Wie oft denn noch, "albern" ist es in Deinem Weltbild. Ich habe eben ein anderes, in dem es nicht albern, sondern logisch und angemessen ist. Da ich eben generell nichts auf Kante nähe. Und dann sind einfach nur Aussagen wie Deine nichts mehr als immer weitere persönliche Angriffe. Wird Dir das denn nicht klar? Nur weil Du mich als albern, unwissend etc. usw. hinstellst, wird das erstens nicht richtig und zweitens Deine Position nicht besser.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch, "albern" ist es in Deinem Weltbild. Ich habe eben ein anderes, in dem es nicht albern, sondern logisch und angemessen ist. Da ich eben generell nichts auf Kante nähe. Und dann sind einfach nur Aussagen wie Deine nichts mehr als immer weitere persönliche Angriffe. Wird Dir das denn nicht klar? Nur weil Du mich als albern, unwissend etc. usw. hinstellst, wird das erstens nicht richtig und zweitens Deine Position nicht besser.



Das ist völlig falsch.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du denkst, dass Netzteile immer noch wie vor 20 Jahren sind, wo du ein 500 Watt Netzteil hast, aber nur 400 Watt davon nutzen konntest, weils eben blöd gebaut ist.
Heute hast du Hardware, die praktisch nur noch von der 12 Volt Schiene versorgt wird. Dementsprechend haben sich auch die Netzteile weiter entwickelt. Sodass du heute Netzteile hast, die dank der Technik die gesamte Leistung auf der 12 Volt Leitung abgeben können. 
Und wenn man heute schaut, wo ein Spiele Rechner im Bereich von 250 bis maximal 300 Watt Primär Leistung aufnimmt, braucht du eben kein 500 Watt oder größeres Netzteil mehr, das ist schlicht unnötig.

Und weil du etwas machst, müssen das andere Leute noch lange nicht genauso machen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Warum sollten die Systeme mit angemessen dimensioniertem Netzteil Probleme bekommen? 
Weil sie zu idR bis zu 40-50% ihrer Nennleistung erbringen müssen?


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist völlig falsch.



Herrgott, wie kann meine _*Meinung*_ bitte falsch sein? Jetzt reicht es aber auch einfach mal, ok? Krutzefix. Langsam geht mir das "ich hab aber recht" von Dir echt auf den Zeiger. 

Mir ist absolut klar, dass ein 400W NT heute die 400 Watt auch zuverlässig liefern kann und dass wir nicht mehr das Problem der Aufteilung auf Schienen haben. _*Halte mich bitte einfach mal nicht für blöde, ok? Das nervt nämlich tierisch. *_Ich bin vermutlich einige Jahre mehr in der Branche tätig als die allermeisten hier und weiß, wovon ich schreibe, ok?


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Herrgott, wie kann meine _*Meinung*_ bitte falsch sein? Jetzt reicht es aber auch einfach mal, ok? Krutzefix. Langsam geht mir das "ich hab aber recht" von Dir echt auf den Zeiger.



Oha man, also gleich kriege ich echt das Kotzen.  
Ich meinte damit, dass du damit falsch liegst, dass ich hier persönliche Angriffe verteile, ich weise darauf hin, dazu nutze ich gerne mal einen Smiley, einfach als Sidekick.

Und du kannst was auch immer für eine Meinung haben. Nur zeigen die Fakten eben was anderes und auch darauf habe ich hingewiesen.
Überdimensionierte Netzteile braucht heute niemand, ebenso braucht man keine "Reserven" mehr, denn selbst ein 400 Watt Netzteil bietet mehr als genug "Reserven" und ein Netzteil wird niemals die Grätsche machen, wenn man noch eine HHD dazu einbaut.

Ach ja, und erzähl nicht, wie lange du in der Branche bist.
Ich kenne Leute, die sind seit 40 Jahren "in der Branche" und haben trotzdem keine Ahnung von der Materie.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Dann kotz ruhig, ich kotz gleich mit. Wenn Du noch nicht mal in der Lage bist, Deine persönlichen Seitenhiebe als solche zu erkennen. Und ebensowenig in der Lage zu akzeptieren, dass es neben Deinem Weltbild auch noch andere gibt, die deswegen nicht weniger legitim sind.

EOD mit Dir.


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Jungs, können wir uns nicht dahingehend einigen, das ein BQ SP E10 400W für einen OC-Betrieb mit i7 6700K und einer Asus Strix 1080(Leistungsaufnahme 281W) zu knapp bemessen ist und dagegen 700W und mehr zu viel? 
Könnten denn nicht sogar NTs mit schlechter Effizienz oder zu knapp bemessener Leistung für die ungeklärten Performanceeinbrüche bei BF1 verantwortlich sein? BF1 scheint ja im Rechner alles zu fordern, was Strom verbraucht. Selbst User mit sehr potenter Hardware haben Schwierigkeiten und andere, die eine scheinbar schwächere Konfig besitzen, haben keine Probleme. Wäre ein interessanter Testansatz, ob vllt NTs dafür verantworlich sind.
Ich bin was NTs angeht nur ein Laie, aber der Argumentation von @Grestorn kann ich mich nicht verschliessen. Das größerer NTs auch teurer sind, bestreitet ja auch keiner und das moderne Grakas im Vergleich zur Leistung weniger verbrauchen, ist auch richtig. Ich habe mal nachgelesen, das in bestimmten Fertigungsbereichen(z.B. Schiffsbau) eine zusätzliche Sicherheit von bis zu 100% und mehr veranschlagt wird. Wieso soll man dann bei eine System, was 300-330W verbraucht, nur ein 400W-NT verbauen(was gerade einmal etwas mehr als 15% Sicherheitsreserve wäre)? Ist denn ein Gamer-PC wirklich so festgenagelt in seinem Verbrauch oder gibt es da keine Leistungs-und Verbrauchspitzen?
Ich habe damals, im Vergleich zu den  Gesamtkosten meines Rechners, viel Geld in ein NT(die NT-Empfehlungen,waren glaube ich 3 Stück, stammten von @Threshold und danke nochmal) investiert. Da ich meinen 6600k übertaktet habe und dazu eine 390 Nitro+ BP(alles 2015) hatte ich mich für das SF Leadex 550W Platinum entschieden(damals glaube €120,-).Eben aus dem Bewußtsein heraus, genug Sicherheitsreserve zu haben. Warum ich das erwähne? Weil bei mir BF1 ohne Probleme läuft! kann natürlich auch alles Zufall oder Glück sein
Gruß T.


----------



## markus1612 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

@Grestorm: Ich hab mir den ganzen Thread jetzt mal angeschaut und auf den ganzen ACHT! Seiten keinen einzigen persönlichen Angriff gegen deine Person gesehn.
Das Einzige, was ich gesehen habe, ist eine Person (du), die auf ihre eigene Meinung beharrt, jegliche Fakten komplett ausblendet und auf andere, die diese Meinung widerlegen, mit blöden Anmachen reagiert.

Weltbild? Was haben Fakten mit der eigenen Meinung zu tun.
Seh einfach ein, dass du Unrecht hast und mach hier nicht 10 unnötige Fässer auf.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Du hast heute bei Grafikkarten natürlich Lastspitzen. Bei einer Titan X kann die gerne auch mal 400 Watt betragen.
Aber moderne Indy Netzteile haben damit keinerlei Probleme. Die federn das ab.
Hast du aber noch einen alten Gruppe Schinken drin, kann es durchaus sein, dass die Lastspitze so hoch geht, dass das Netzteil abschaltet oder kurz aussetzt.
Das muss man eben im Einzelfall prüfen. Ich würde da nicht pauschalisieren.
Und soweit ich weiß, lastet Anno 2070 die Grafikkarte am meisten aus -- daher nutzt PCGH das Spiel immer noch, um die Leistungsaufnahme eines Spiele Rechners zu messen.

Das ist ja auch der Grund, wieso hier immer nach dem Netzteil gefragt wird, wenn was am Rechner aufgerüstet werden soll.
Das wir ja nicht gemacht, weil man die Leute verunsichern will oder ihnen was Aufschwatzen will, es geht alleine darum zu schauen, ob das Netzteil, welches verbaut ist, mit den neuen Anforderungen klar kommt.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

... aber 20€ sparen. Na, es gibt ja nur ein richtiges Weltbild, wie wir gelernt haben, und da sind Sicherheitsreserven völlig falsch und pure Verschwendung.

(Lieber Gott, lasst die Thresholds und Markus1612e dieser Welt nie für wirklich wichtige Dinge, an denen auch Leben hängen, verantwortlich sein!)


----------



## Fatal Justice (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das sind genau die Leute, die dann schreien, "das sch... Spiel xyz ist nicht Overclocking kompatibel!!!"



Das ist (war) bei NT der Fall, die eine starre und eher schwach ausgelegte Railverteilung haben bzw. in Verbindung mit einem sofort auslösenden Überlastschutz.

Ich würde den potenziellen Käufer auch fragen, ob OC geplant ist und wo das hingehen soll. Mildes OC ist etwas anderes als "alles was geht".
Sofern ein modernes NT betrieben wird ist es weitestgehend egal, ob das mehrere hundert Watt mehr bietet als benötigt. Die Geräte sind heute durch die Bank sehr leise.
(Es gibt solche und solche User. Der eine braucht eben extrem niedrige Drehzahlen, weil alles andere so leise ist.)
Jemand der ein bestimmtes Budget hat ist gezwungen damit zu haushalten und das Optimum herauszuholen. Eine solche Überdimensionierung wäre da Geldverschwendung.

Hätte ich Wakü und maximales OC geplant, wäre die 1200W Version nötig gewesen. Passt bei mir mit Undervolting also genau richtig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Jungs, können wir uns nicht dahingehend einigen, das ein BQ SP E10 400W für einen OC-Betrieb mit i7 6700K und einer Asus Strix 1080(Leistungsaufnahme 281W) zu knapp bemessen ist und dagegen 700W und mehr zu viel?


Nein, weil der erste Quatsch schlicht Blödsinn ist. Denn bei 400W hast noch 120W oder so für die CPU...
Und selbst 'nen LGA1366 System mit 7970GHz musst du schon sehr stark prügeln, um überhaupt in die Nähe von 400W zu kommen.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Könnten denn nicht sogar NTs mit schlechter Effizienz oder zu knapp bemessener Leistung für die ungeklärten Performanceeinbrüche bei BF1 verantwortlich sein?


nein, dazu muss das Netzteil schon ziemlich im Eimer sein...
Ansonsten leistet das 400W Netzteil auch 400W, idR auch 440W ohne Probleme und innerhalb der ATX Spezifikation.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich bin was NTs angeht nur ein Laie, aber der Argumentation von @Grestorn kann ich mich nicht verschliessen.


1. Ist er es auch
2. ist es Blödsinn und die gleichen Märchen, die uninformierte Leute über Netzteile über Netzteile immer wieder im Internet verbreiten, auch wenn es völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.
Vor 20 Jahren mag das vielleicht halbwegs gestimmt haben, heute ist das aber völliger Quatsch, insbesondere bei 80plus Gold Level und besser.

Auch ist es bei modernen Netzteilen nunmal so, im Gegensatz zu 20 Jahren, dass etwa 95% der Last auf +12V stattfinden, früher war das quer verteilt und das meiste auf 5V.
Da konnte es dann auch mal sein, dass man von seinem tollen 500W Netzteil nix hatte. Wobei man damals auch kaum 500W hatte, eben weil +5V lastig...



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nachgelesen, das in bestimmten Fertigungsbereichen(z.B. Schiffsbau) eine zusätzliche Sicherheit von bis zu 100% und mehr veranschlagt wird.


Wir sind hier aber nicht im Schiffsbau und wir reden hier über Netzteile, die mit *dauerbelastbarkeit* beworben werden. Einige Hersteller (Antec) heben das auch noch extra hervor.
Ein gutes 400W Netzteil kann also auch mit 400W *dauerhaft* belastet werden. Da muss man kein 800W Netzteil für kaufen, das ist einfach Quatsch. 



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wieso soll man dann bei eine System, was 300-330W verbraucht, nur ein 400W-NT verbauen(was gerade einmal etwas mehr als 15% Sicherheitsreserve wäre)? Ist denn ein Gamer-PC wirklich so festgenagelt in seinem Verbrauch oder gibt es da keine Leistungs-und Verbrauchspitzen?


Weil die 15% Sicherheitsreserve völliger Quatsch sind.
Denn die Spezifikation sagt nicht nur, dass es 400W liefern muss, sondern auch bei einer bestimmten Temperatur. Und die ist meist in einem Bereich, in dem du es keine 5min im Zimmer aushälst. Nämlich 40-50°C!
Natürlich nur bei guten, bei weniger guten sinds auch mal 25°C...

Wenn man das weiß, dass das Netzteil für eine sehr hohe Raumtemperatur ausgelegt ist, die heute niemals erreicht wird, macht es noch weniger Sinn zu behaupten, dass man 2000W Luft bräuchte...



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals, im Vergleich zu den  Gesamtkosten meines Rechners, viel Geld in ein NT(die NT-Empfehlungen,waren glaube ich 3 Stück, stammten von @Threshold und danke nochmal) investiert. Da ich meinen 6600k übertaktet habe und dazu eine 390 Nitro+ BP(alles 2015) hatte ich mich für das SF Leadex 550W Platinum entschieden(damals glaube €120,-).Eben aus dem Bewußtsein heraus, genug Sicherheitsreserve zu haben. Warum ich das erwähne? Weil bei mir BF1 ohne Probleme läuft! kann natürlich auch alles Zufall oder Glück sein


Ja, 550W sind ja auch OK und werden auch von uns häufig empfohlen, meist schlicht aus dem Grunde, dass es keine wirklich sinnvollen/brauchbaren 4x0W Geräte gibt.
Damit meine ich Geräte, die einerseits nennenswert preiswerter als 5x0W Geräte sind und auch qualitativ brauchbar...

Das 450W FSP Hydro X ist zum Beispiel Blödsinn, da nur 2€ preiswerter denn das 550W.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Netzteil läuft unter Spielelast (300-350 Watt) außerhalb des optimalen Bereichs.


Boh, wenn ich solch einen Unsinn lesen muss, muss ich mich echt zusammenreißen, nicht ausfallend zu werden.
Sag mal, was soll der Quatsch?! 
Wenn du dich nicht weiter mit einem Thema auseinander gesetzt hast, dann halte dich bitte zurück oder glaube einfach mal das, was die Leute, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben, schreiben!

Aber du hast einfach mal gar keine Fakten zu dem Thema beizutragen, wirst ausfallend und behauptest einfach, Recht zu haben. 
Ja, nee, is klar...




Grestorn schrieb:


> Nicht dämlich, sondern rational. Man legt ein Bauteil nie so aus, dass es geradeso die Anforderungen aushält.


Richtig, genau deswegen fackeln die Netzteile auch erst bei ~50% Überlast oder mehr ab und nicht bei 20%...

Und in der Regel stecken die 20% Überlast ohne Probleme weg, insbesondere bei Raumtemperatur, da jedes von uns empfohlene Gerät für eine Umgebungstemperatur von *40°C oder 50°C spezifiziert ist!*
Da ist also schon mal rein gar nichts so ausgelegt, dass es gerade so den Anforderungen entspricht. Also hör auf, solch einen Unsinn zu behaupten.

Des weiteren sind die Unterschiede bei Netzteilen z.T. auch gar nicht so groß, wie von dir behauptet, z.T. wird einfach nur runtergelabelt, eben weil es wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und was ich ja schon öfter geschrieben habe: 2% Unterschied sind bei 300 Watt schon 6 Watt. Und andererseits sind ganze 10% bei 60 Watt aber ebenfalls nur 6 Watt. Wenn man also meint, man kann im unteren Effizienzbereich mehr sparen, weil die Kurve dort steiler abfällt, der hat schlicht nicht verstanden, wie sich Effizienz auf die Kosten auswirkt.


Ja und was kommt denn in der Praxis eher vor?!
Dass man 300W hat?!
Oder kommt es doch eher vor, dass man 60W hat, weil man zum Beispiel hier gerade für dich einen Text vorm Monitor tippt.

Des weiteren sind stärkere Netzteile auch z.T. lauter als kleinere...
Man holt sich also nicht nur ein teureres sondern auch lauteres gerät ins Haus, z.B. wenn man statt des 400W Straight Powers ein 600W kauft. Bei Hartware.net kannst du die Lüfterkurven vom Dark Power Pro P10 finden. Dort dreht der Lüfter des 550W Gerätes unter 100% Last weniger schnell als das 750W Modell bei 10%.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch, "albern" ist es in Deinem Weltbild. Ich habe eben ein anderes, in dem es nicht albern, sondern logisch und angemessen ist. Da ich eben generell nichts auf Kante nähe. Und dann sind einfach nur Aussagen wie Deine nichts mehr als immer weitere persönliche Angriffe. Wird Dir das denn nicht klar? Nur weil Du mich als albern, unwissend etc. usw. hinstellst, wird das erstens nicht richtig und zweitens Deine Position nicht besser.


Und wie wäre es, wenn der Herr mal aufhören würde, sein Weltbild anderen aufzuzwingen und mal einzusehen, dass es:
a) Leute gibt, die in einigen Bereichen mehr Verständnis von dem ganzen haben als man selbst
b) es sehr wohl gute Gründe gibt, das so zu machen.

Weil von dir hab ich bisher keine Argumente gesehen, außer Totschlag- und Holzhammer Argumenten sowie persönlichen Angriffen gegenüber denen, die sich permanent in diesem Forumsbereich aufhalten.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Mir ist absolut klar, dass ein 400W NT heute die 400 Watt auch zuverlässig liefern kann und dass wir nicht mehr das Problem der Aufteilung auf Schienen haben. _*Halte mich bitte einfach mal nicht für blöde, ok? Das nervt nämlich tierisch. *_Ich bin vermutlich einige Jahre mehr in der Branche tätig als die allermeisten hier und weiß, wovon ich schreibe, ok?


1. Ja, wenn dir das klar ist, warum versuchst du dann *trotzdem* uns einzureden, dass die 400W nicht ausreichend dimensioniert wären?!

2. Und der zweite Teil muss wohl an dir liegen 
Vielleicht liegt das auch einfach an deiner Art?!


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> (Lieber Gott, lasst die Thresholds und Markus1612e dieser Welt nie für wirklich wichtige Dinge, an denen auch Leben hängen, verantwortlich sein!)



Ich abreite in der Automobilbranche. Was für ein Auto fährst du denn? Vielleicht kommen ein paar Teile dafür von mir.


----------



## claster17 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Der Hauptgrund gegen überdimensionierte Netzteile ist für mich die Auslegung der Schutzschaltungen. Ich will kein 400W System an ein Netzteil hängen, dessen OCP für 800W ausgelegt ist, insbesondere wenn es eines der vielen Single Rail Dinger ist. 

Übrigens habe ich mit 4790K und 300W geflashter GTX780 in Watchdogs knapp über 400W an der Wand gemessen (DPP10 550W).

Achja, mein Popcorn ist leer. Hat jemand noch was?


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich abreite in der Automobilbranche. Was für ein Auto fährst du denn? Vielleicht kommen ein paar Teile dafür von mir.



Gutes Beispiel. Gerade in der Automobil-Zulieferbranche ist es in den letzten Jahren sehr deutlich geworden, wohin es führt wenn alles nur noch kostenoptimiert wird. Die vielen Rückrufe und Ausfälle in den letzten Jahren sprechen Bände. Nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis wirklich mal ein sicherheitsrelevantes Teil massenhaft ausfällt. 

Aber mich wundert dann auch nicht, woher Deine Einstellung kommt und ich kann es Dir auch nicht verübeln. Es wird Dir und Deinen Kollegen vermutlich von oben eingetrichtert, dass die Kosteneffizienz das einzig entscheidende ist. Das haben sich die Kfz-Konzerne in Deutschland alles selbst zuzuschreiben. Der gute Ruf, den die deutsche Autoindustrie noch genießt, bröckelt eh schon heftig und wird in ein paar Jahren vollends dahin sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

@Grestorn

Sag mal, hast du es wirklich nötig, andere Leute per PN zu beleidigen, wenn sie mal ein paar Argumente gegenüber deinen Behauptungen bieten?!
Muss das wirklich sein?! Aber immerhin gibt das ja den melde Button auch bei PNs...

Aber vielleicht sollte man auch dazu sagen, dass wir hier nur qualitativ gute Netzteile empfehlen, die auch das liefern, was drauf steht, so dass man auch kein höherwattiges Gerät benötigt, wie es bei dir der Fall ist...


Letztendlich verstehen hier auch einige nicht (mehr), worum es überhaupt geht. Ein System, dass bei Leistungsaufnahme Viren an die 400W benötigt, kann man auch ohne Probleme mit einem 400W Netzteil ausstatten, da gibt es keinerlei Probleme, eben weil normale Software gar nicht so viel braucht.

Hier kann ich nur den Einsatz eines Leistungsschätzeisens empfehlen!
Das sollte vielen dabei helfen, die Leistungsaufnahme wirklich abschätzen zu können!

So kann man zum Beispiel ein übertaktetes 45nm LGA1366 System mit ZWEI Gigahertz Tahitis an einem 650W Netzteil betreiben (1,25V@GPU), ohne Probleme.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Ach, wenn du das wüsstest, was ich über die Automobilbranche weiß, würdest du dir kein Auto mehr kaufen und hoffen, dass die Züge besser sind. 
Aber ich vergleiche keine Autos mit Netzteilen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sollte man auch dazu sagen, dass wir hier nur qualitativ gute Netzteile empfehlen, die auch das liefern, was drauf steht, so dass man auch kein höherwattiges Gerät benötigt, wie es bei dir der Fall ist...



Und jeder Fall wird einzeln geprüft.
Wer sich einen 6 Kerner mit GTX 1080 kaufen will, wird sicher keine Empfehlung für ein preiswertes 400 Watt Netzteil bekommen.
Es ist immer eine Frage des Budget. Wer nur 800€ zur Verfügung hat, kauft sich sowieso keine Hardware, die weiß was wie viel Strom zieht. Da reicht das 400er Modell problemlos.
Und wer sich einen 6950X samt Titan X kauft, muss nicht gefragt werden, ob er noch das Geld für ein P11 oder Leadex Platinum hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel. Gerade in der Automobil-Zulieferbranche ist es in den letzten Jahren sehr deutlich geworden, wohin es führt wenn alles nur noch kostenoptimiert wird. Die vielen Rückrufe und Ausfälle in den letzten Jahren sprechen Bände. Nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis wirklich mal ein sicherheitsrelevantes Teil massenhaft ausfällt. ...


Da muss ich mich doch mal einmischen, weil es vielschichtiger ist. Früher war der Fahrversuch wichtiger, Prototypen fuhren länger und es waren viele und sie wurden in Ruhe analysiert. Das ist teuer, vor allem aber zeitaufwendig und vieles bleibt verborgen. Heute werden wirklich gute und sinnvolle Ersatzprüfungen definiert, lies Dir einfach mal Lastenhefte und Prüfvorschriften schon zu einfachsten Bauteilen durch. Alle 4-10 tausend Teile eines Fahrzeugs unterliegen einer speiziell für ihre Belastung im speziellen Fahrzeug für den speziellen Markt ausgelegten Prüfung. 

Das erklärt, darum bestimmte Bauteile je nach Belastungsart des Fahrers zu ähnlichen Zeiten ausfallen. Es ist keine, wie die Lügenpresse-Fraktion mit Aluhut gerne schreit, geplante Obsolenz, sondern ein kollektives Erreichen einer definierten Mindesthaltbarkeit. Denn Versuchsvorschriften sind zwiespältig. Zum einen erreicht man damit alle Fahrzeugbauteil, zum anderen wird aber überall auf Basis der Prüfvorschriften soweit optimiert, dass diese sehr strengen Vorschriften gerade so eingehalten werden. Kommt bei einem Fehler einer Prüfvorschrift, und die gibt es natürlich, z.B. vergessen von möglichen Feuchtigkeitstest bei Airbags oder vergessenen Korrosionstest mit anderen als deutschen Verhältnissen (Thema CaCl auf US-Straßen) zu Ausfällen, trifft das heute im Gegensatz zu früher sofort Millionen Fahrzeuge, weil es soviele Gleichteile gibt.

Bei Netzteilen ist das erheblich einfacher und die Preise sind im Vergleich zu Fahrzeugkomponenten unglaublich hoch. Im Automobileinkauf würden für 500W Netzteile keine 10,-€ bezahlt werden, aber mit Haltbarkeitzen und Geräuschentwickilung weit über dem hinaus, was uns angeboten wird. Netzteile, die nach fünf Jahren ausgetauscht werden müssen, wären völlig undenkbar.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...So kann man zum Beispiel ein übertaktetes  45nm LGA1366 System mit ZWEI Gigahertz Tahitis an einem 650W Netzteil  betreiben (1,25V@GPU), ohne Probleme....


Man kann, das sagt Grestorn ja auch, aber man mu8ss nicht und empfehlenswert ist es auch nicht, weil es eben doch hin und wieder Probleme machen kann. Danns teck ion das System noch mal vier alte HDDs mit je 25W Anlaufstrom...
Was spricht dagegen, min. auf ein 850W Netzteil zu gehen, um insgesamt mehr Sicherheit, Ruhe und höheren Wirkungsgrad zu haben bei überschaubaren Mehrkosten des Netzteiles. Warum müssen hier einige so borniert auf ihren Empfehlungen pochen anstatt einfasch mal zu erkennen, dass  unterschiedliche Fakten unterschiedlich bewertet werden können. Das ist doch beleidigender Kinderkram, was hier einige "Netzteilexperten" von sich geben.

Außerdem dreht es sich um den im Eingangspost erwähnten Mythos. Und den hat Grestorn eindeutig und fundiert widerlegt.


----------



## Gysi1901 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Beruhigen wir uns ein wenig. Die Argumente sind ausgetauscht, weitere Diskussionen werden nicht zu weiterem Erkenntnisgewinn oder mehr Spaß am Forum führen. Gleich ist Bayernderby, zeitgleich das Plástico, gefolgt von _dem_ Spiel. Es ist Samstagmittag, da kann man Schöneres machen als Meinungsverschiedenheiten persönlich zu nehmen.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Das ist jetzt schon sehr OT... Ich wollte nur kurz sagen, dass ich nicht an die geplante Obsoleszenz glaube, jedenfalls nicht in der Breite, die unterstellt wird. 

Andererseits hatte ich als Freiberufler auch einige Jahre einen großen bayerischen Kfz-Hersteller als Kunden und hab mitbekommen, wie dort buchstäblich um jeden Cent gefeilscht wird. Wo es Sicherheitsprüfungen und Vorschriften gibt, mag das hoffentlich noch gut funktionieren, aber es gibt eben auch Bauteile, die da durch's Raster fallen. 

Unterliegt z.B. das Zündschloss (falls es überhaupt noch verbaut wird) denn einer Prüfvorschrift? Ich denke da an das Fiasko vor einigen Jahren, wo Chrysler(?) rückrufen und Schadenersatz leisten musste, weil die Schlüssel im Zündschloss den Motor abwürgen konnten, weil das Schloss zu leichtgängig war. 

Wär aber ggf. ein interessantes Thema für einen eigenen Thread!


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei Netzteilen ist das erheblich einfacher und die Preise sind im Vergleich zu Fahrzeugkomponenten unglaublich hoch. Im Automobileinkauf würden für 500W Netzteile keine 10,-€ bezahlt werden


Ja, dafür hast du dann auch keine unnützen Spannungen, wie zum Beispiel negativ 12V und auch die beiden kleineren hätte man nicht mehr.
Da hätte man dann nur eine Spannung und basta, nicht 5 wie momentan, was das Netzteil deutlich billiger machen würde.

Oder auch, wenn man die +3V3 und +5V Leitungen auf 10A begrenzen würde....


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

Dass um den zehntel Cent gefeilscht wird, ist ja nichts Neues.
VW kommt praktisch alle 6 Monate an und versucht den Preis zu drücken. Blöd nur für sie, dass die Alternativen jetzt nicht breit gesät sind, aber sie versuchen es immer wieder -- jetzt unabhängig vom Diesel Gate.

Aber wir schweifen da echt ab. Ich glaube auch nicht an einer geplanten Obsoleszenz. Es werden, wie schon richtig gesagt, zu viele Gleichteile eingesetzt für teils sehr unterschiedliche Fahrzeugmodell.
Das wäre aber sicher etwas für einen anderen Thread in der Wirtschsafts Ecke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ...Unterliegt z.B. das Zündschloss (falls es überhaupt noch verbaut wird) denn einer Prüfvorschrift?...


Ungefähr hundert Seiten lang, nur die zig Definitionen der Produkanforderungen und der Minimaltests
für die Freigaben, Hersteller machen aber mehr, sicher ist sicher...

Soll ich es Dir schicken, müsste lange nicht mehr der Geheimhaltung unterliegen, was ich hier habe. Ich
 habe noch alte Vorschriften von 2000, als  ich noch Funkschlüssel mitentwickelte.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ungefähr hundert Seiten lang, nur die zig Definitionen der Produkanforderungen und der Minimaltests
> für die Freigaben, Hersteller machen aber mehr, sicher ist sicher...


Hat dann einer bei Chrysler gepennt oder war das eine Lücke in den Vorschriften?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Soll ich es Dir schicken, müsste lange nicht mehr der Geheimhaltung unterliegen, was ich hier habe. Ich
> habe noch alte Vorschriften von 2000, als  ich noch Funkschlüssel mitentwickelte.


Danke danke, hab eh nicht die Zeit das zu lesen. 

Aber jetzt weiß ich endlich, wer ganz alleine für die Sicherheitslücken bei den Funkschlüssel verantwortlich ist....


----------



## bummi18 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

OT

geplante Obsoleszenz ? mhm   , naja bei manchen sachen kommt man da schon ins zweifeln , HP Laptop gekauft , 1 woche nach ablauf der Garantie , Graka abgeraucht , reparatur mit austauschmainboard undiskutabel 
OK, war bestimmt nur zufall und HP hatte dann  einen 20 Zoll Laptop im Angebot... den gekauft mit damaliger dicker Graka drinn... knapp 2 Jahre später an einem  Freitag Graka abgebrannt ... Garantie lief gottseidank erst den kommenden Montag ab.  alles Zufall ????  manchmal kann man da schon zweifeln ....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, min. auf ein 850W Netzteil zu gehen, um insgesamt mehr Sicherheit, Ruhe und höheren Wirkungsgrad zu haben bei überschaubaren Mehrkosten des Netzteiles.


 Soll er halt machen wir er will. Sicherheit, Ruhe und höherer Wirkungsgrad ist bei höherer Netzteil Leistung hinfällig. 


> Warum müssen hier einige so borniert auf ihren Empfehlungen pochen anstatt einfasch mal zu erkennen, dass  unterschiedliche Fakten unterschiedlich bewertet werden können.


 Interpretationsfreiheit?  


> Das ist doch beleidigender Kinderkram, was hier einige "Netzteilexperten" von sich geben.


 Mmmmmh, also reitest du nun auf dem Persönlichen Angriffsgaul mit? 
Interessant zu beobachten ist, dass man ihn ordnungsgemäß hingewiesen hat und genug Beispiele für sein Unrecht von wegen Systeme brauchen in Wirklichkeit das Doppelte, von dem was sie in Wahrheit brauchen, er dann was von persönlichem Angriff krakeelt. Alles klar. Da hat wohl jemand die Schaufel geklaut bekommen 



> Und den hat Grestorn eindeutig und fundiert widerlegt.


Wo?


----------



## bummi18 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*

last es doch mal gut sein , diskusionen ja aber ausarten muss es nicht. 


mein Fazit aus der sache ist : es ist teurer  (klar aber mir egal)  ein stärkeres NT zu kaufen  aber es verbraucht nicht mehr , ist nicht wärmer, ist nicht lauter. (ob jetzt schutzschaltungen oder andere sachen nicht ganz optimal sind  ist außen vor, das war nicht das thema) 


und da bei mir jetzt noch ne 2.  980 ti  + wakü reinkommt hab ich alles richtig gemacht als ich gleich ein etwas stärkeres NT gekauft hab punkt !


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: was wird tatsächlich verbraucht ? Mythos ? Warheit*



bummi18 schrieb:


> mein Fazit aus der sache ist : es ist teurer  (klar aber mir egal)  ein stärkeres NT zu kaufen  aber es verbraucht nicht mehr , ist nicht wärmer, ist nicht lauter. (ob jetzt schutzschaltungen oder andere sachen nicht ganz optimal sind  ist außen vor, das war nicht das thema)


Es ist sehr wohl lauter, guggsu hier:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W : Lüfter & Lautstärke - Artikel Hartware.net

bzw muss man das ganze immer im Einzelfall schauen und darf auf keinen Fall pauschalisieren und mit solchem Unsinn um die Ecke kommen, dass das stärkere sonst wie besser wäre. Das ist schlicht falsch.
Das hängt davon ab, wie das Netzteil aufgebaut ist, welche Plattform verwendet wird, und so weiter.

Innerhalb einer Plattform ist das größte immer das mit Abstand schlechteste...
Das betrifft auch die Lautstärke, was du ja auch an dem von mir verlinkten Dokument siehst (550-750W sind 'das gleiche', ab 850W kommt eine andere Plattform zum Einsatz)...

*Pauschal kann man sagen, dass grundsätzlich die kleineren Teile besser sind und man im Zweifel nachschauen muss, was denn nun genau verwendet wird!*

Und auch schaut die Effizienz im unteren Lastbereich unter anderem aufgrund des größeren Transformators schlechter...

Daher ist es manchmal(!!) sinnvoll, das 850W dem 750W vorzuziehen, aber eben nicht immer!
Und genau _DAS_ muss man sich immer genau(er) anschauen, welches der zwei denn nun wirklich besser ist. Manchmal sind 750 und 850W die gleichen Geräte -> 750W vorzuziehen.
Manchmal ist das 850W besser -> 850W vorzuziehen.
Manchmal ist das 750W trotzdem besser -> 750W vorzuziehen.

Und hier sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, dass man das *eben NICHT pauschalisieren kann!*


----------

